# Naval Intelligence Specialist Stationed At Bragg Investigated For Espionage.



## Chopstick (Dec 4, 2010)

Ok, Im all about innocent until proven guilty..but we need to bring back public hanging/and or firing squads for this shit.
My head is going to explode.

http://www.fayobserver.com/articles/2010/12/03/1052893?sac=Home



> A Navy intelligence specialist stationed at Fort Bragg is under investigation for espionage after he allegedly sold top secret documents to an undercover FBI agent posing as a foreign intelligence officer, according to a search warrant filed in federal court on Friday.
> The Naval Criminal Investigative Service is investigating Bryan Minkyu Martin, of the Naval Reserve, after several staged buys of intelligence at two Spring Lake hotels.
> A search of public records filed in an online federal court database indicated Martin had not yet been charged in connection with the case.
> According to the search warrant, filed by Special Agent Richard Puryear with NCIS, Martin enlisted in the Navy on Nov. 30, 2006, and completed basic training on July 20, 2007. He received a top secret clearance on Sept. 20, 2007, and was subsequently stationed with the Navy Reserve unit Defense Intelligence Agency, according to the warrant.
> ...


----------



## Marauder06 (Dec 4, 2010)

First thing I thought when I read the headline was "Navy... at Bragg?  Must be JSOC."  I'm sad to see I was right.

If what is represented in the article is true, the accused could have done enormous damage to U.S. national security with the placement and access he would have had over his career.

I wonder what foreign intel service he thought he was dealing with.


----------



## surgicalcric (Dec 4, 2010)

Maybe he can share the gallows with that other traitor...


----------



## nfkfirefighter (Dec 4, 2010)

this is just rediculas.. terrible news


----------



## x SF med (Dec 4, 2010)

He's Navy...  keelhaul him, after waterboarding and a little 'manipulation of the extremities'...  treason, espionage, and compromising national security....  how many years is that?


----------



## AssadUSMC (Dec 4, 2010)

Just send him to that special part of Bragg for some "live fire" exercises... Training accidents do happen after all.


----------



## Teufel (Dec 4, 2010)

This is getting ridiculous.  Where do all these traitors come from?


----------



## Crusader74 (Dec 4, 2010)

Teufel said:


> This is getting ridiculous.  Where do all these traitors come from?




+1.. My sentiments too T.. Someone has to be made an example of ...


----------



## pgilbers (Dec 4, 2010)

Chopstick said:


> Ok, Im all about innocent until proven guilty..but we need to bring back public hanging/and or firing squads for this shit.
> My head is going to explode.
> 
> http://www.fayobserver.com/articles/2010/12/03/1052893?sac=Home


I'm generally opposed to most violence but ...considering the damage that could have been done don't you think a quick death like shooting is really too soft? How about poisoning that would cause slow dissolve of the skin and organs? Might take months...


----------



## Chopstick (Dec 4, 2010)

No, Im of the opinion of Irish.  Make an example of the treasonous bastard in the town square at high noon.  That sort of justice.  Severe and swift.


----------



## Manolito (Dec 4, 2010)

You all know I would load the ammunition load the weapon and pull the trigger. Now lets look at the system, where are we and where are we going. Doesn't anybody want to fix this thing? There is a systemic problem with handling this informataion when everybody can read a document and the person needing information in the field is still waiting for the exlax to take effect and shove some intel their way. There are ways to handle this problem through the intelligence community and I have to believe the problem lies with the same community. I hear the NCO's are to busy and turn these tasks over to E-2, and E3's. Lets evaluate how that is working and I haven't tracked it down yet but my contact says this Sailor is possibly on his first enlistment.
Lets quit talking about the shit head that stole and figure a way to stop it in the future and if that means executing a couple I am all for it.
I know I stepped on toes with this write up but if I am wrong I am sure you will be able to correct me.
Respectfully,
Bill


----------



## AWP (Dec 4, 2010)

Why do people think I'm joking about the $29.99 PPV?


----------



## Dame (Dec 4, 2010)

Because you could get so much more.


----------



## Scotth (Dec 5, 2010)

Well the good news is they got the guy before he could do serious damage.

What is really scary, if this article is accurate, is the guys desire to be a traitor for his whole career for his own greed.  How do you live with yourself with that kind of attitude?  Hope that 3k is worth your freedom for the rest of your life.

I like what Manolito said and the intelligence field is going to have to make some changes in the physical security of documents.


----------



## Chopstick (Dec 5, 2010)

Scotth said:


> What is really scary, if this article is accurate, is the guys desire to be a traitor for his whole career for his own greed.  How do you live with yourself with that kind of attitude?


Lets ask Robert Hanssen.


----------



## Scotth (Dec 5, 2010)

Chopstick said:


> Lets ask Robert Hanssen.



I was thinking about the John Walker case and all the people and family members he recruited into his spy ring in the 80's.


----------



## Chopstick (Dec 5, 2010)

They should have executed them.


----------



## x SF med (Dec 5, 2010)

Ok....  if we skinned him alive, rubbed him in salt and let him dry in the sun for a bit.... let him heal, and then did it again a few times....  then tried to make him a bit taller on the rack, without fully separating any connections, then skinned and salted him again, drying nicely in the sun in close proximity to a fire ant nest for a day or two, let him heal again, then just practice faciotomies on him, rubbed with sewage, allow to fester and place say, 200 scarab beetles nearby....  that could be drawn out for nearly 2 years, under proper supervision and medical care....  and serve as a warning to others who might be thinking about treason.

just a few thoughts...  and make it a PPV charged daily or weekly, with the profits going to the VA or Wounded Warriors.


----------



## Brill (Dec 5, 2010)

What could we be doing wrong?  How are we (e.g. the clearance process and their SNCOs) not identifying these dipshits before they get their access and while they have access?  I'm not trying to take the blame for THEIR actions but we have programs, polices, etc in place to deter this type of BS...don't we?https://shadowspear.com/vb/members/lindy.2010/


----------



## moobob (Dec 5, 2010)

Why is it that we don't give these guys the firing squad anymore? Such a shame.


----------



## surgicalcric (Dec 5, 2010)

moobob said:


> Why is it that we don't give these guys the firing squad anymore? Such a shame.



Because we don't have the collective balls to do whats right.

Making an example of someone might cause someone else a lil pain...

Etc, etc...


----------



## Brill (Dec 5, 2010)

Attached is a HFR (it was a first seen for me).


----------



## 0699 (Dec 5, 2010)

lindy said:


> What could we be doing wrong? How are we (e.g. the clearance process and their SNCOs) not identifying these dipshits before they get their access and while they have access? I'm not trying to take the blame for THEIR actions but we have programs, polices, etc in place to deter this type of BS...don't we?https://shadowspear.com/vb/members/lindy.2010/



Nothing. It is impossible to determine a persons future actions. All the clearance process can do is make an estimate of future behavior based on past behavior.

The only thing we're doing wrong is not punishing people severely when they commit treasonous behavior. IMO we need to consider acts like these (and the whole Wikileaks thing) not as espionage, but as treason. And, we need to start punishing people publicly; say executions on the National Mall.


----------



## SpitfireV (Dec 5, 2010)

That said, the publicity of how much money there is to make is surely a contributing factor. In a lot of other countries the agent is lifted, given the choice of being run as a double or prosecuted- most choose being run. That way you get intel on the opposition's MO and codes and everything else plus the chance to fuck them up a bit. That, IMO, is a much more preferable option to hanging, drawing and quartering them.

It's a basic tenant of security that humans are the weakest link. You could have the world's most physically strong wall, the best alarms, the sharpest barb wire...but if you can get the guy/s who knows the code to the alarms on your side then you just have to walk in.

I don't know if that would have been possible in this case since details are scant.


----------



## AWP (Dec 5, 2010)

lindy said:


> What could we be doing wrong? How are we (e.g. the clearance process and their SNCOs) not identifying these dipshits before they get their access and while they have access? I'm not trying to take the blame for THEIR actions but we have programs, polices, etc in place to deter this type of BS...don't we?https://shadowspear.com/vb/members/lindy.2010/



Your weakest link in security will always be a human being.


----------



## SpitfireV (Dec 6, 2010)

Soundbyte stealing admin mofo!


----------



## AWP (Dec 6, 2010)

You can't expect me to read all of the posts!



(oops)


----------



## JBS (Dec 6, 2010)

lindy said:


> What could we be doing wrong?  How are we (e.g. the clearance process and their SNCOs) not identifying these dipshits before they get their access and while they have access?  I'm not trying to take the blame for THEIR actions but we have programs, polices, etc in place to deter this type of BS...don't we?



If one considers the number of spooks and other non-state sponsored cells of bad guys rounded up by the FBI in the past 36 months, it would seem they're doing an outstanding job.

Where others might see a wave of traitors, I see a much stronger and effective internal mechanism for filtering out the bad guys.

Nice job to those at work behind the scenes, even if they never say anything.


----------



## TheSiatonist (Dec 6, 2010)

Maybe he thought the undercover guy was from Wikileaks!


----------

